# How Much Weed to Add to 1lb of Butter?



## dank grower420 (Nov 12, 2011)

i was going to use 2OZ of good quality trim but than ive read other cannabutter recipies they all use diffrent amounts of weed so i have no idea how much to use one recipe even said to add 70 grams of weed. also i have a pretty high tolerance to weed if that helps.


----------



## sunni (Nov 12, 2011)

hmm well i mean its really and honestly up to you.. 1 lb of butter i mean give or take i use about half o.... just depends i use less pot in my cooking in the event someone eats it and isnt a pot smoker / eater? plus allows me to have multiple or to share.
i usually do oil though...


----------



## kmksrh21 (Nov 12, 2011)

I like the results you get from 1 oz. to 1 lb. of butter...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a hi tolerance and I use 2 oz to 4ozs to a pound of butter.
This year I'm making budder from straight indica and see how good it works..


----------



## dank grower420 (Nov 14, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> I have a hi tolerance and I use 2 oz to 4ozs to a pound of butter.
> This year I'm making budder from straight indica and see how good it works..


yeah i ended up eating 10 brownies than i felt really fucked but i think i didn't add enough cannabutter. and yea straight indica bud butter would be super STRONG


----------



## oldschooltofu (Nov 18, 2011)

i do 4g of leaf/trim to 1g of butter ratio


----------



## MarjeDAne (Nov 20, 2011)

To each it's own, but I came to a conclusion that 1/2 ounces to 1lb of butter is the best proportion for me. gets me high and taste is good (depends on the strain tho)


----------

